# 3-1 at the sykes



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice, clear, brisk morning with barely any wind. waters like glass and the sun, orange fire rising over the wooden posts with water in the background...dam i wish i had a boat on the water!

from halfway down to the bottom, i brought home 2 nice sized sheepies, after missing about 12. only stay a few hours, was actually getting hot outside and i didn't bring ice (did think i'd catch anything) seen some good sized trout brought in. just one of those days that make it great to be alive.:letsdrink


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

what did you stick the sheepies with? shrimp or fiddlers?


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Headed there in the morning, thanks for the report....


----------



## marie2769 (Feb 16, 2008)

hey guys... went to the Sykes today as well, and caught 2 nice sheepie's.

saw a few stringer's of them being carried off the bridge, all 16'' plus.

i was hopeing for my 2 kids to hook up with one to get them hooked on fishing, but i was the only one to pull them in...  anyways we had a good family day.. cant wait to go back, the bite should be real good in about another week or so..

btw... they were biting fiddler's....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife and I along with our oldest were there sat. A.M. till 1 or so with no luck. I always favor the end cause hardly anyone wants to walk that far. It is farely shallow, but the bite has slowed in that area in the last year, or maybe cause I ai'nt going as much. Any one care to share favored spots?


----------

